# Help



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

What are the best solvents for cleaning an old machine. I bought an other and will have to clean the dust and grim off it. Not to mention a general oil lube and filter. I don't want to damage it while cleaning. I will put pics up and more info on it once I have it in the house.

I have also sorta promised not to buy any more. This is mostly from a time and space issue. I really have no time and have run out of space for any machines. Guess I really should do an inventory and figure out what is what. I think I may need and intervention!! Or out buildings 

In my defense the machine in the dinning room was a gift as was a treadle and the ford. The White was a happy accident... I needed a table for plants a thrift shop had sewing tables 10 bucks with or with out a machine. How could I resist?


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

When you say "old" what do you mean?

If you are talking an older black japaned machine with decals, your best bet is to head over the quiltingboard.com and read the stickies on the Vintage Machine forum. Lots and lots of good advice on the best way, and most are rather surprised on what you should use. Machines over 70 years old have finishes that won't hold up to modern cleaners, and many have the protective coating removed so they won't hold up to even water and dishsoap. 

http://www.quiltingboard.com/vintag...ge-sewing-machine-videos-muv-fav-t167789.html

Nothing wrong with buying more - I've got about 150 of the darn things so far.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

When in doubt the best thing to use is plain old sewing machine oil, cotton balls, elbow grease and patience to let the oil dissolve the old grunge so it can wipe away. Always, always, be gentle over decals, sometimes even oil on a cotton ball can be too much.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Well that was horrific... I'm getting real tired of the light at the end of the tunnel being a train.

But on to fun stuff

She needs a lot of cleaning but everything moves freely. I need a threading wire and needles but they are on ebay so not a biggy. The best part it is a 29 K 2!! yes a 2!!! :nanner::nanner::nanner: which is 1907. Yeah you guys may the only people I know who will be remotely impressed with that, but darn I'm excited.

There is a bit of rust on base but the machine it's self is in good shape. I have found the instructions and an Illustrated List of Parts. Still looking for anything on maintenance.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

that one sure is a beauty!

I've got a similar one - well, actually it belongs to Hubby!










Love the side wheel on yours, that's a neat variation of the patcher.


----------

